

Referly (YC S12) lets businesses create their own rewards networks - dmor
http://venturebeat.com/2012/08/21/referly-lets-businesses-create-their-own-rewards-networks/

======
coloneltcb
love referly (disclosure: also love Danielle the founder and my former co-
worker).

Awesome that they are just demoing today, yet I've already made $30 bucks from
my referly profile.

~~~
kclick
LOVE it. Today has been awesome--we're excited to see what post-Demo Day life
has in store.

And nice work with your recommendations--any tips for newbies?

~~~
coloneltcb
tips: Be genuine. only refer stuff that is really great and you would put your
reputation behind (because you are).

Also, one cool and easy hack, is to make a collection of office things that
you know your office manager orders regularly (coffee filters, pens, post-its
etc). He or she can refer back to the collection easily (good for them) and
you get the rewards (good for you).

~~~
kclick
...brilliant. I love the hack.

Do you mind if we use this advice in future blog posts/tweets?

~~~
coloneltcb
not at all. Last time I checked, hacks weren't patented :)

------
kgrin
NB: the actual URL is <http://refer.ly> (not <http://referly.com> as linked in
the article, which seems like a weird typo when the article is _about_ the
company)

~~~
timjahn
And this is exactly why not having a ".com" domain is a big problem (in my
opinion).

We (Hacker news/tech/hacker/etc. folks) understand what a ".ly" domain is.
Nobody in the real world does.

Get a ".com" domain. Always.

~~~
kclick
That's a valid point. We've owned refer.ly for 3 years and began pursuing the
.com domain as soon as we decided to turn it into a business.

Also, our product is (currently implemented as) a link shortener so the .ly
domain choice has served us well.

Thanks for the feedback!

------
NDizzle
Time to start up Reeferly and do some kind of medical marijuana delivery
service.

~~~
kclick
This is plan B if the affiliate marketing thing doesn't work out.

------
workhorse
Reads like a regurgitated press release.

